# Configuration de Mail



## Spanky (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu un nouvel ordi hier, j'étais donc obligé de re-configurer mail.
J'ai rempli exactement de la même manière qu'avant mais il y a un problème avec le serveur d'envoie.

Ce qu'il y avait dans mon mail de l'ancien ordi qui fonctionne toujours : 

Adresse : <...>
Serveur de reception : outlook.com
Serveur d'envoie : bl2prd0102.outlook.com

J'ai remis exactement la même chose mais non.

Merci !


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2011)

Tu es sûr du domaine ?


----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2011)

En principe, un serveur d'envoi est du genre smtp.free.fr ou smtp.gmail.com
et un serveur de réception du genre pop.orange.fr
(je ne fais de publicité pour personne ).

Ton fournisseur d'accès de messagerie a dû te fournir ce genre de noms de serveurs avec tes codes d'accès, adresse de messagerie et mot de passe. C'est ça qu'il faut mettre dans ton compte mail.


----------



## Spanky (21 Mars 2011)

Ah j'ai oublié de préciser, c'est un compte du type IMAP.

Mon fournisseur d'accès de messagerie  ?

Ce que je comprend pas c'est que j'ai exactement les même config sur les deux ordi...

Si ça peut vous donner des indices mon adresse peut s'ouvrir avec hotmail mais c'est du epfedu.fr.


----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2011)

Spanky a dit:


> Ah j'ai oublié de préciser, c'est un compte du type IMAP.
> 
> Mon fournisseur d'accès de messagerie  ?
> 
> ...


Alors le serveur de réception devrait être du genre imap.<fournisseur>.<extension>, par exemple peut-être imap.hotmail.com si tu es chez hotmail.

Ton FAI (fournisseur d'accès internet) ça peut-être orange, free, sfr, ...
Ton fournisseur d'accès de messagerie, pas forcément le même, peut être aussi orange, free, ... mais encore gmail, hotmail, ... un service public (université, ...). Je ne connais pas epfedu, ça peut en être un. bompi a effacé ton mail pour la raison indiquée, mais après ton nom, il y avait quoi ?

Tu as la même config sur les deux ordi: le même mode d'authentification aussi (tu n'as pas oublié de t'authentifier sur le nouveau ?) ?


----------



## Spanky (21 Mars 2011)

D'accord !
Alors j'ai mi imap.outlook.com pour le serveur de réception et smtp.orange.fr pour le serveur d'envoie et cela fonctionne !

Cependant je vois pas d'où sortent les config sur mon ancien ordinateur ^^ 

Un grand merci !


----------



## Bickette3D (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, toujours dans les problèmes de configuration d'outlook.
Mon adresse mail professionnelle est hébergée sur hotmail. Avant, lorsque j'étais sous Windows grâce à outlook connector je pouvais facilement recevoir mon courrier, ainsi que mes mails rangés dans des dossiers, de synchroniser mon calendrier (pratique puisque le calendrier modifié dans outlook se modifier sur le web et sur mon iphone) etc... Maintenant que je suis sous mac, je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce confort.

Si vous avez une solution je vous en remercie par avance.


----------



## Spanky (24 Mars 2011)

En fait je n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer de mail...
J'ai une livebox je met donc smtp.orange.fr ? Je comprend pas.


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2011)

Spanky a dit:


> En fait je n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer de mail...
> J'ai une livebox je met donc smtp.orange.fr ? Je comprend pas.



Oui.


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2011)

Bickette3D a dit:


> Bonjour, toujours dans les problèmes de configuration d'outlook.
> Mon adresse mail professionnelle est hébergée sur hotmail. Avant, lorsque j'étais sous Windows grâce à outlook connector je pouvais facilement recevoir mon courrier, ainsi que mes mails rangés dans des dossiers, de synchroniser mon calendrier (pratique puisque le calendrier modifié dans outlook se modifier sur le web et sur mon iphone) etc... Maintenant que je suis sous mac, je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce confort.
> 
> Si vous avez une solution je vous en remercie par avance.


Sur Mac, quel logiciel utilises-tu pour consulter tes mails ?


----------



## Spanky (24 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Oui.



Ca ne fonctionne pas


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2011)

Spanky a dit:


> En fait je n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer de mail...
> J'ai une livebox je met donc smtp.orange.fr ? Je comprend pas.


Dans Mail (si c'est bien Mail que tu utilises) tu vas dans

Préférences -> Comptes -> tu sélectionnes le compte que tu as créé (ou tu crées un nouveau compte si ce n'est pas encore fait, bouton +)

En bas de la fenêtre d'onglet "Informations du compte", tu as un menu déroulant "Serveur d'envoi (SMTP)" (petits triangles haut - bas). Si nécessaire, tu vas à "Modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP".

Tu ajoutes si nécessaire dans la liste "smtp.orange.fr", puis tu actives l'authentification par mot de passe et renseignes le nom d'utilisateur du genre "jean.dupont" (le début de ton adresse fournie par Orange) et le mot de passe (lui aussi fourni par Orange).


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2011)

Serveur POP : pop.orange.fr
		Serveur SMTP : smtp.orange.fr .... je crois avec le port 25
		Serveur SMTP sécurisé : smtp-msa.orange.fr Port : 587 (activer l'authentification smtp)
		Serveur IMAP : imap.orange.fr

Et aussi, jette un oeil par là ====> Assistance orange - Configurer un compte de messagerie avec mail sous-mac-os-x


----------



## Spanky (24 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ces réponses.
Le problème venait du port : 587 et non 993 (par défaut apparemment)


----------



## Spanky (24 Mars 2011)

J'en ai marre, maintenant que je peux envoyer je ne peux plus recevoir....


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2011)

Définis peut-être deux comptes différents, un pour l'envoi, un pour la réception.


----------



## Spanky (24 Mars 2011)

Sérieux là ? Non c'est pas normal que je comprenne pas quelle est cette logique et que je le redis, avec mon ancien ordi tout allait bien.
Comment on est sensé deviner le serveur de réception de son adresse mail ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2011)

Spanky a dit:


> Comment on est sensé deviner le serveur de réception de son adresse mail ?


Le deviner, non. Le connaître, oui. 
Peux-tu redonner la fin de ton adresse mail du début, sans ton identifiant de messagerie (bompi a tout effacé, pour t'éviter le spam, mais sans ton identifiant, ça ne craint rien).
Par exemple, si tu t'appelles Jean Dupont et si tu es chez Orange (pour la messagerie), ça finit par orange.fr, et les serveurs à utiliser sont indiqués sur le contrat qui t'a été envoyé. Ces serveurs de réception sont en principe dans ce cas pop.orange.fr si tu fonctionnes en pop, imap.orange.fr si tu fonctionne en imap. Pour un autre fournisseur de messagerie, ça devrait être analogue et figurer sur des documents, écrits ou électroniques, qui ont dû t'être communiqués personnellement. A défaut, comme indiqué plus haut, une recherche sur le site d'aide du fournisseur, orange, gmail, hotmail, ... devrait te renseigner.
Il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça ne marche pas. D'ailleurs tu as réussi à recevoir, puis à envoyer, la preuve que ça marche, et on n'a jamais vu personne ne pas réussir à faire les deux, sauf mauvais fonctionnement ponctuel des serveurs.


----------



## Spanky (24 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai supprimé le compte de mail pour tout recommencer.

Mon adresse se finit par @epfedu.fr 

Donc première fenètre de mail pour créé le compte (déjà ça a changé on ne peut plus choisir le domaine)
Je rempli juste "nom complet" "adresse électrionique" et "mot de passe" puis CONTINUER
Et la on m'impose Exchange 2007 comme type de compte et comme "adresse du serveur" = bl2prd0103.outlook.com. Je n'ai plus qu'à cliquer sur CREER

Mon compte est créé, informations du compte =>
Type de compte : Exchange 2007
Serveur interne : bl2prd0103.outlook.com
Serveur externe : bl2prd0103.outlook.com
Serveur d'envoie : "mon mail" (Exchange)

Super !


----------



## Bickette3D (24 Mars 2011)

J'utilisais outlook sur PC, et la sur mac, j'ai mail ou outlook 2011. Pas d'importance à mes yeux, si les deux font la meme chose... Outlook s'il ne plante pas, il me va très bien.
Si vous pouviez m'aider ce serait vraiment bien.

Merci


----------



## zoubi2 (25 Mars 2011)

@Spanky: moi je soumettrais le pb aux gus de ton école, ça devrait aller plus vite. Parce que là, de l'extérieur, on ne trouve rien sur la configuration de leur serveur.


----------



## Spanky (25 Mars 2011)

J'ai vu sur leur site qu'ils parlent de la plateforme live@edu, ils passent par outlook je crois.
Sur mon ancien ordi ou mail fonctionnait parfaitement les config étaient les suivantes : 

Serveur de reception : outlook.com
Serveur d'envoie : bl2prd0102.outlook.com

Mais quand je rentre la même chose cela ne fonctionne pas.

Je n'arrive même pas à choisir moi même le domaine, mail m'impose Exchange 2007 Oo


----------



## Bickette3D (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Personne n'a d'idée pour mon cas ? A savoir, probleme de synchronisation avec Outlook à un compte hotmail. Je n'arrive pas à le configurer correctement pour l'envoi et la reléve de mes mails, ni pour la synchronisation de mon calendrier et de mes contacts, HORS mon iphone lui le fait très bien... Un coup de pouce serait le bien venu.


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2011)

Regarde les paramètres ici.


----------



## Bickette3D (30 Mars 2011)

Je l'avais configurer comme ca, mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Avant lorsque j'utilisais windows, c'est ainsi que je l'avais configurer, mais le mieux reste la connection avec outlook connector. Seulement pour l'instant je ne le trouve pas pour MAC. Si vous avez une idée, ou encore mieux une solution...

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Bickette3D (3 Avril 2011)

Aucune idée ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Avril 2011)

Bickette3D a dit:


> Aucune idée ?


Juste pour t'aider à faire un petit up ...
Je n'ai pas d'iPhone, de compte hotmail, etc ... et je ne pratique pas, n'en ayant jamais eu l'usage, ce genre de synchronisation. Mais une remarque, peut-être: Outlook = Windows. Tu as choisis Mac, je ne sais pas pourquoi (au passage, au pire, tu peux y installer Windows ). La solution est peut-être dans les outils Mac, genre Mail (qui récupérera très bien ton compte hotmail, si bien configuré), iCal, ... J'ai une copine journaliste dans un quotidien nationnal, qui a iPhone, Mac, ... je suppose qu'elle est à l'affut de ce genre d'outils, et je ne crois pas qu'elle ait jamais eu de problèmes avec.


----------



## Bickette3D (4 Avril 2011)

Je ne suis pas particulierement attaché à Outlook, Mail j'ai essayer, mais pareil, je n'ai pas les dossiers de mon compte hotmail. (En revanche pour mon compte Gmail cela fonctionne très bien, mais le hotmail c'est pour le boulot alors pas le choix). Pour le calendrier dans Ical j'ai essayer aussi et je n'y arrive pas. 
Si tu as plus d'infos n'hésite pas. Et encore une fois je souhaite juste que cela fonctionne comme cela fonctionnait avec Outlook et sous windows. Mais je ne suis pas du tout attaché à un logiciel ou à un autre. Vraiment pas, d'ailleurs je préférerai que les logiciels Mac fonctionnent, ce serait plus pratique...
Encore merci,


----------

